# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Power adapters: interchangeable at all?

## Taosaur

Through the misuse of a variety of tools, I've succeeded at something I never expected to manage: extracting the nub of the snapped-off power adapter from my old iPod dock. 

I found a number for possible replacement parts, which I'll call tomorrow, but this is an old and apparently uncommon model, totally unsupported on the manufacturer's site (including their "discontinued models"), and in any case I'm curious: how standardized are these power cords for consumer electronics? Is each totally unique? I'm wondering if I can't find the cord designed for this unit, can I maybe find one that will work? Do I just have to match up the input and output and have it fit in the hole, or is there more to it?

----------


## MementoMori

i would do some web digging with the serial number and model number
also look around video sites for possible "hacks" that may explain some ways of getting your model to work with newer components (not a definitive, just an idea)

----------


## Taosaur

> i would do some web digging with the serial number and model number
> also look around video sites for possible "hacks" that may explain some ways of getting your model to work with newer components (not a definitive, just an idea)



Ya, been through that, tho one can always do more digging. Again, calling the 3rd party parts supplier during business hours may offer a solution. I'm more interested in the general question: are power adapters redesigned to the specifications of every device, or are there a few basic types?

----------


## khh

There is no official standardization, I think, but some designs are pretty common, and so they are found in more than one device. However, there's no guarantee that something will work. You also need to keep and eye out for the voltage output of the device. It mustn't stray too far from the original, particularly upwards (cause if the voltage is too low the device simply won't work, but if it's too high it can get ruined).

----------


## Marvo

What device exactly are you working with?

----------


## Taosaur

It's the Memorex iTrek, and I talked to the parts supplier: no dice, absolutely discontinued. It's kind of a piece of crap--it only ever worked on battery power once, the flimsy antenna didn't last long, and of course the adapter prong snapped off inside the thing, but it had decent sound and was worth what I paid for it, and should still be in good working order.

Adapter info:
Input: AC 100-240V, 50/60Hz, 0.4A
Output: DC9V, 1.2A

Honestly, if I end up frying the thing at this point, I'm only out whatever I pay for the adapter--the dock is currently useless, and if I were replacing it, I'd get something better; there are a lot more options now than when I bought it. I'm just someone who has trouble trashing/replacing something that still works.

----------

